# Utah Cutthroat Slam



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Who has done this? I started it last summer but so far only have the Bear River Cutt caught from the Upper Logan. I struck out last summer on the Weber for Bonneville Cutts and Boulder Mtn. for Colorado Cutts. I am going to try Little Dell this weekend for Bonnevilles and plan on hitting up some Uinta streams this summer for Colorados. Then I will be off to the Raft River Mtns for the Yellowstone. That should be interesting.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We had the thread about the slam last summer. 









Cutthroat slam?


Have any of you done the "cutthroat slam" yet? It has been something on my to-do list for a couple of years but I haven't gotten around to it. Adam Eakle did a show on it yesterday and it kind of got the juices going again to do it. Thoughts?




www.utahwildlife.net






I just need to get up to the Raft River range for the Yellowstones. Hopefully, I will have the time to do so this summer.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I just need to get up to the Raft River range for the Yellowstones. Hopefully, I will have the time to do so this summer.


What streams on the Raft River range are you looking to try for Yellowstones? PM if preferred.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

🤷‍♀️

A friend of mine completed the slam and I was going to ask him about it. The website also has some resources on which creeks have the Yellowstones.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

I went up to Onemile and then over to Johnson in December. Didn't have any luck so I was planning on heading back up there again soon. I'm not sure how good they will be in the summer since we had so little snow this past winter.


----------

